# vidéo chat avec caméra dv



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2001)

Hello !
Je cherche à faire fonctionner une caméra dv à la place d'une webcam pour videochater, existe t'il un soft qui saurait prendre en chatge ma dv firewire ?

Merci aux acharnés qui pourront m'éclairer.


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2001)

_il est vivant!_


----------



## Yama (10 Décembre 2001)

Acceuil général =D lol


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2001)

pareil

_il avait posé une question mon Grib' d'amour au fait?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2001)

ben ouais y'avait une question à la bazz !

Tant de petites icônes sautillantes viennent à me faire douter de votre accueil, n'aurais je pas le pseudo d'un autre, ne seriez vous pas en train de vous méprendre sur mon identité ?


----------

